# For the Girls!!!



## Lisa (Oct 4, 2004)

Thought I would pass this website on to all the ladies in the group! It has no educational content ..just nice to look at.....ENJOY!!!


www.firemenscalendar.com


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 4, 2004)

Hehehe, thanks.


----------



## kyleybug (Oct 5, 2004)

I just want to know where do you buy the men, not the calendar


----------



## shug (Oct 5, 2004)

maybe not to buy but definately to put to work aruond the house for a while


----------



## Firechic (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got a firefighting husband at home who blows all of those guys away   B) 
But....a bunch of eye candy - if they can mow, do dishes and laundry - they can come visit me!
Thanks for the peek.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 6, 2004)

I agree Firechic!! Any man who will and can cook, clean and do laundry is always better lookin than any guy on that calendar!!!!!LOL


----------



## shug (Oct 6, 2004)

AMEN SISTERS     I wish those two went hand in hand


----------



## Luno (Oct 6, 2004)

> *I agree Firechic!! Any man who will and can cook, clean and do laundry is always better lookin than any guy on that calendar!!!!!LOL *



Uh, that would be all of us single guys, being that we have to do all that by ourselves or it wouldn't get done!  I think men are just as much a victim of "marriage amnesia" as are women.  <_<


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Oct 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> * Uh, that would be all of us single guys, being that we have to do all that by ourselves or it wouldn't get done!  I think men are just as much a victim of "marriage amnesia" as are women.  <_< *


 Is it me or do most most women like to enjoy dwelling on the negitive images that have been portrayed about us men? You've got a point with your comment about single men luno.


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Oct 6 2004, 04:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Oct 6 2004, 04:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@Oct 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> * Uh, that would be all of us single guys, being that we have to do all that by ourselves or it wouldn't get done! I think men are just as much a victim of "marriage amnesia" as are women. <_< *


Is it me or do most most women like to enjoy dwelling on the negitive images that have been portrayed about us men? You've got a point with your comment about single men luno. [/b][/quote]
 Oh boo hoo.


----------



## Luno (Oct 6, 2004)

> *Is it me or do most most women like to enjoy dwelling on the negitive images that have been portrayed about us men? You've got a point with your comment about single men luno. *


Yeah, I know, but it's a two edged sword, females complain about males, and I am sure I have more than one joke about married women and sex.  I think that both sides have a tendency to "slack" when they are married, because they no longer have to compete.  This a down fall of failed relationships, and I have referred to as "marriage amnesia."  i.e. forgetting the little things/big things that you did when you were single and in the begining of the relationship.  And about me and my ex, I always did my own laundry, dishes, cooking, etc....  Now that I am single, I do the same thing, except now I have two daughters that are in catholic school, so add uniforms on top of that, because you can't afford dry cleaning all the time on an EMT's salary.

"The battle of the sexes wages on" -a mildly interested onlooker, me


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the sentiment Erika.

I am sure that Luke and I are both speaking from experience. I was in a 5 year relationship where we were as good as married... like Luke said, you do have a tendancy to forget all of the little things that were soooo sweet, and notice the little things that make each other that much more annoying. It would be a perfect world if there was no marriage just "puppy love" then, there would never be a need for this discussion.


----------



## kyleybug (Oct 7, 2004)

I am thinking that we need to start our own calendar here, Luno can start and the other guys can follow.......looks like Luno may have that "ooh can I touch it ?" chest :wub: He even cooks, cleans and does laundry and knows about the "don't forget the little things" I think he maybe the "complete package" :huh:  So what do ya think Luno....are you gonna start us a calendar or what


----------



## Lisa (Oct 7, 2004)

Guess I am just "old school"...lol.  I do everything at my house. cooking, cleaning, Laundry, all the grocery shopping etc. PLus go to school and take care of the kids. My husband always tells everyone he "has it made". I was raised this way and I just have never deviated from it. I know I should and it is just as much my fault as anyone elses. Maybe one of these days I will finally "go on strike"..lol




Kyley..I agree we should start a calendar


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyleybug_@Oct 7 2004, 03:51 AM
> * I am thinking that we need to start our own calendar here, Luno can start and the other guys can follow.......looks like Luno may have that "ooh can I touch it ?" chest :wub: He even cooks, cleans and does laundry and knows about the "don't forget the little things" I think he maybe the "complete package" :huh:  So what do ya think Luno....are you gonna start us a calendar or what  *


 Oh boy.


----------



## Luno (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, kyley are you just trying to make me blush?  Anyway, I worked in print when I was younger, but I am too old to play that game anymore.  However, I will nominate my friend aloha for your calendar.  In the picture taken at our partner manny's funeral (wedding), Christian (the tall guy) and me (the big guy) are partners, however Aloha is the guy in the middle, and probably better for the calendar.  

Erika, I feel ya.

Lisa, sorry for high jacking your thread.........  :unsure: 

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseactio...=20041007091743


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing the web site......nice! Would it be especially mean of me to add that my husband DOES do dishes, windows and laundry?   Not to mention looking incredibly hot in his bunker gear. I'm a lucky gal!*


----------



## kyleybug (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry I have been unable to reply Luno, I have been working the last 3 days, just got in tonight about 8p.m. I am ready for SLEEP not much though, I have to be back in tomorrow morning again :wacko:  Last night was a rough one, we ran all day thru 2 am. Doesn't leave much time for rest, we didn't lose any though so it was a good shift, bad calls, good shift! So you are not going to take part in the calendar....too bad, you can't seriously be that old, hell 90 is old, well okay maybe 60 is too old for the "showing your chest" thing but that all still depends on the shape your chest is in at 60. Well that goes for men anyway, women on the other hand better have surgery before showing their chest at that age   Oh well it was a thought. I looked at your friends picture and yeah he's good looking but a little too much on the pretty side, not that he looks flaming or anything, just too pretty, I like them a little more manly   Maybe some of the other guys here will be brave enough to start it!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyleybug_@Oct 8 2004, 06:17 PM
> * Maybe some of the other guys here will be brave enough to start it! *


 No way, I'll stick to showing my bravery by running inside of burning buildings.


----------



## Firechic (Oct 9, 2004)

> *QUOTE
> I agree Firechic!! Any man who will and can cook, clean and do laundry is always better lookin than any guy on that calendar!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That subject went in a different direction than I intended - I didn't mean to have a male v female debate going.
I didn't say that a man who can/ will cook, clean, etc is always better looking than the calendar guys....I said my hubby is better looking, but if those calendar guys can do all those domestic things - they can come over and help us out!!
I work 24/48, my husband works 24/48 (opposite schedules), we have a baby, I also go to nursing school full time, and he is preparing for a fire assessment center! We have more chores/ activities than time......SO any calendar guy who can do those chores is welcome in my home!!    
BTW...hubby does all the domestic chores when he's home and I'll do it when I'm home - not an issue in our house.
   Have a great day!!


----------

